# Autosleeper Executive gross vehicle weight



## joeirish (Feb 5, 2008)

Well we finally did it and are about to become the owners of an Autosleeper Executive, 1998 on a Peugeot Boxer 2.5TD base vehicle. We are importing it to Ireland in a couple of weeks and looking forward to doing some touring. It's been 23 years since our last MH, a VW Devon conversion. 

I am trying to start the process of registering the MH in Ireland before the MH gets here and the authorities have been very helpful. I now need the gross vehicle weight. Does anybody on this forum know what this is? 

Thanks

Joe

PS Interestingly 'Ireland' comes up on the spell check with no suggestions 
:?


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*Autosleeper Executive 1998*

GVW was given as 3200g in July 99, which is the earliest I have. Can't think it would be different to that.

Smick


----------



## joeirish (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks Smick. Just the information I needed.


----------



## 120194 (Feb 7, 2009)

*Autosleeper Executive*

Hiya
I have been following your discussion around the purchase of the autosleeper and as I too am thinking of buying an Autosleeper Executive I would be really interested to know how you are getting along with it. As I am originally from Ireland I am hoping to go back there touring and I was wondering how you found the size on the Irish roads.

Would be really grateful for your thoughts and new experience.

Thanks
RubyTuesday


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Ruby

The size would be great for Irish roads.  

It's quite a bit narrower than many vans, and having last year thoroughly enjoyed a (sometimes terrifying 8O ) touring holiday in Ireland, that slightly slimmer girth would have been very welcome on the very narrow roads. :roll: :wink: 

Dave


----------



## joeirish (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: Autosleeper Executive*



RubyTuesday said:


> Hiya
> I have been following your discussion around the purchase of the autosleeper and as I too am thinking of buying an Autosleeper Executive I would be really interested to know how you are getting along with it. As I am originally from Ireland I am hoping to go back there touring and I was wondering how you found the size on the Irish roads.
> 
> Would be really grateful for your thoughts and new experience.
> ...


HI

Been using it for a while now and no problems but then we are used to small Irish rural roads in our car. Just take it easy and be prepared to back up into a gateway if required. At least you are high enough to see anything really big and tractors will almost always just drive into a ditch to let you past.

JOe


----------



## joeirish (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: Autosleeper Executive 1998*



smick said:


> GVW was given as 3200g in July 99, which is the earliest I have. Can't think it would be different to that.
> 
> Smick


Ahhhhh. Just saw this post again and following my problems thought best to post an update.

I bought our Executive based on the gross weight being 3200kg. In fact the ACTUAL weight of our van was 2789kg. That meant the import duty was not €50 (as this only applied to vehicles over 3000kg) but 13.5% of the assessed value of the vehicle, i.e. €3250. A costly mistake.

So to others thinking of doing this be warned that the GVW is the maximum safe amount that the chassis can carry, it is NOT the actual weight of the van. (I eventually found all this information in the van handbook, which I only read once I became the owner of the Executive).


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

We have toured Ireland in two different Hymers, a 564 (1990) and a 640B (2001), the latter being longer.

We drove the coast roads both time, around in a circle, spending about 7 weeks each time, we had no problems whatsoever with the width or length - except on going out on the Goat's Track in the south west corner - managed it but not too much to spare on some of the bends...would do it all again in an even longer van.

The roads were (last time 2003) something else, things like the sink covers came off and cutlery made lots of noise, but you got used to it.

I wouldn't worry about it at all 

Carol


----------



## joeirish (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: Autosleeper Executive 1998*



smick said:


> GVW was given as 3200g in July 99, which is the earliest I have. Can't think it would be different to that.
> 
> Smick


Ahhhhh. Just saw this post again and following my problems thought best to post an update.

I bought our Executive based on the gross weight being 3200kg. In fact the ACTUAL weight of our van was 2789kg. That meant the import duty was not €50 (as this only applied to vehicles over 3000kg) but 13.5% of the assessed value of the vehicle, i.e. €3250. A costly mistake.

So to others thinking of doing this be warned that the GVW is the maximum safe amount that the chassis can carry, it is NOT the actual weight of the van. (I eventually found all this information in the van handbook, which I only read once I became the owner of the Executive).


----------

